# Gorge gamble.



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

With an impending storm, and a few hours before sunset on Saturday, my brother and I decided we haven't been to the Gorge in a while. So, 30 mins later we were on the road... We arrived at Anvil around 6pm, to find some ICE! Pretty cool! I've always wanted to ice fish around Anvil, but because of weather, it's never happened. So I walked out in the darkness(with a rope attached), to drill some test holes. It got thin QUICK! Not happening this trip...
We thought if Anvil was good, how about further upstream!? We quickly hopped over to Holmes, and found that ramp locked in as well. But, it was getting late, and with one day to fish I would rather get up early to spend the entire day focused on fishing rather than stay up all night, and miss the next day.. So we set up camp, and for early February, the night was spectacular!! A few light clouds, and you would barely need a jacket. But then morning arrived too soon, and with it came some colder temps and snow!










A good wake up call indeed! We quickly packed up camp, and set out for some fishy waters. Driving back down to the ramp at Holmes during daylight revealed some missed info the night before. There were huge pressure cracks a few hundred yards out and the ice didn't look good very far out. So we decided to just continue east towards Buckboard, until we found the white gold! And we did! A few bays over we noticed a nice looking cliff line, with some decent looking ice surrounding it. And after many intersecting and dead end roads, we were at the ice's edge. Tiptoe testing! I walked out and punched a test hole. 4", so I moved a little closer to the cliff line, 4"! It was on!

Immediately after punching a row of swiss cheese, we had fish on. And on. And on. This ice trip had blown away any previous trip at the Gorge! Hands down. We were in 35-55FOW and caught fish at all depths. And all day! I've always heard the "old wives" tale of targeting Burbot at night. Not so. I had more consistent Burb action during the day, than ever before. Not much to size, as night time, but when I'm pressed for time and want a decent trip, I'll take quantity over quality, anyday!

A smaller pup. Fire up the grill!










We gambled. And won! Snake eyes!










And the buffet. Gorge style.










What an wesome end of season trip at The Gorge! I hate to think it, but until next time old friend. Until you awaken from your slumber.... 8)


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

What passion and perseverance you and you're brother have I'll say hands down. WTG and thats what its all about. Sure looks like a fun trip and its all about putting the time in and working them 3Ps and you folks for sure do that. Congrats on and outstanding Gorge outing... Great report, pics and get'n fish and removing them Burbot...you folks will be eat'n good.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sweet trip! Glad you had good action all day and were able to find safe ice.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice report.
Let us know how the Burbot taste.
I'm thinking that they would be great in some Chowder!


----------



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks awesome! 

X2 on wondering what the burbot taste like.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats on a banner trip for you guys. Looks like some good eatin' there. Enjoy!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Snake eyes! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Well maybe a fishy dinner. Enjoy the feast. Macs are my favorite fish to eat.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like a fun trip!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Grandpa D said:


> Nice report.
> Let us know how the Burbot taste.
> I'm thinking that they would be great in some Chowder!





uintahiker said:


> X2 on wondering what the burbot taste like.


Taste great! They have a slight fishy flavor. They truly "taste" like a lobster. As far as flesh is concerned the meat is more along the lines of trout. It's more thick and bigger flakes of flesh. Definitely DEEEEEELICIOUS!
In a chowder would be excellent! As long as the meat held together..



tye dye twins said:


> Macs are my favorite fish to eat.


I would agree, BUT, Kokanee are my fave. Smoked Koke Jerky is a treat! But the Macs are just behind in second place!
I like to soak my Laker filets in Italian dressing then grill until firm. Literally "Taste's like chicken!" My wife wouldn't think of putting a fish near her face, and yet if we refer to it as "chicken", she'll have seconds!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Ton_Def said:


> [quote="tye dye twins":3ajryrf9]Macs are my favorite fish to eat.


I would agree, BUT, Kokanee are my fave. Smoked Koke Jerky is a treat! But the Macs are just behind in second place!
I like to soak my Laker filets in Italian dressing then grill until firm. Literally "Taste's like chicken!" My wife wouldn't think of putting a fish near her face, and yet if we refer to it as "chicken", she'll have seconds! [/quote:3ajryrf9]

That is very close to what I do with them too! I add butter, lemons, garlic cloves, onions, and rosemarry while they grill in the italian dressing. Ummmm ummmm good! Terraki instead of the itailian dreesing is great too!

Burbot sound great! Gotta get me one of those one day.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

You guys are better cooks than I am. I have yet to taste any edible lake trout. Might have to try one of your recipes cause I plan on catching a bunch this spring and summer


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

sweet job!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have cooked Pups that were about 22" long.
They were very good eating. 
Cooked them like I do any trout, in foil with Butter, Lemon Pepper , Garlic Powder and Onion Powder.
Cooked on a gas grill.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

hockey said:


> You guys are better cooks than I am. I have yet to taste any edible lake trout. Might have to try one of your recipes cause I plan on catching a bunch this spring and summer


When you marinate them in Italian, it does two things. The vinegar "firms" the flesh, and the oil keeps it from sticking to the grill. It's the only way I would cook a Laker! I can't wait to get the boat out and do some trolling now!


----------

